# gnuplot -> Funktion drehen und boxen-style

## Pamino

Hallo!

Ich habe hier ein ziemlich dringendes Problem: Ich muss Funktionen als Rotationskörper zeichnen! Mit gnuplot versuche ich das grafisch darzustellen, aber leider ist das schwieriger als gedacht! Hinzu kommt, dass ich es nicht schaffe sie als Boxen darzustellen, wobei die boxenbreite >=2 ist, da sie sich überlappen und nichts erkennbar ist!   :Confused: 

Wenn jemand ein einfacher zu bedienendes Programm weiß, so bin ich diesem nicht abgeneigt *g*

----------

## Finswimmer

mupad? Ich hoffe, dass der alles kann, was du brauchst.

Tobi

----------

## Pamino

=) In der Mupad Referenz sind wunderschöne Drehkörper abgebildet.... leider kann ich xmupad nicht starten

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Warning: 
> 
>     Name: Text
> ...

 

Ich bin ratlos...[/code]

----------

## Finswimmer

Evtl geht da was: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=74193

----------

## Pamino

Danke! Habs per hand installiert und für meine zwecke ist es ausreichend =)

Jedoch muss ich immernoch das boxen-problem in gnuplot lösen...

```
plot f(x) with boxes
```

bewirkt, dass sehr viele, sehr schmale boxen, anstatt des grapeh erscheinen.

```
set boxwidth 2
```

macht die boxen breiter, allerdings überlappen sich diese!

Gibt es denn keine Möglichkeit breite Boxen, nebeneinander darstellen zu lassen?[/list]

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich habe keine Ahnung was du meinst, aber wenn du mal nen Screenshot machst, kann ich dir evtl helfen.

Tobi

----------

## Pamino

Die dürften selbsterklärend sein:

http://mitglied.lycos.de/dumdelidumm/zu_schmal.png

http://mitglied.lycos.de/dumdelidumm/ueberlappend.png

----------

## Finswimmer

An sich sind das doch die Integrationsschritte? Ich glaub, da kann man was einstellen bei mupad. 

Also, wieviele Ergebnisse er ausrechnet...

Tobi

----------

## Pamino

Ganz genau... der sinn der sache ist auf die Volumenberechnung hinzuführen! Aber ich kann schlecht die breite und dieser länge beschriften wenn sie so winzig sind... In muPAD finde ich leider nichts....

----------

## Richy

heißt:

```
set samples n
```

 n = Zahl >1

Richy

----------

## Pamino

 *Richy wrote:*   

> heißt:
> 
> ```
> set samples n
> ```
> ...

 Vielen herzlichen danK! =)

----------

